# Red Cherry Shrimps and Cu



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi,

I fertilize my planted tank with Flourish containing .0001% Copper

Will this affect my future Cherry Red Shrimp and their breeding? 

I also use Excel, Fe and Potassium for my plants.

20 gal dose 1 cap ful each week.

Thanks-


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

20 gal tank* lol


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have dosed the recommended dose of Flourish in my shrimp tank....same with Excel. I add potassium too with no ill effects. I don't add extra iron (I've read they can be sensitive to it). And I don't dose these daily...not sure if you did, what the outcome would be. I dose maybe twice a week.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

For Fe I may dose twice a week...


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have glass shrimp, they seem to do fine with daily doses of the stuff everyday


----------

